# Puppy biting self



## dracowing14 (Jan 4, 2009)

Our 8 week old husky has been biting her 2 fornt legs lately and she started whining while biting them a few minutes ago we've searched for flees but havent seen any. any thoughts on why she might be doing this.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Being a husky, she can be very bored, and that's why she amuses herself biting her legs.
Did you look for ticks? then can be difficult to see, especially on a husky with their light colored coats.


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

Sometimes when my dog is bored, and tired.. she will bite her legs because she's too lazy to go play and get a toy! In the morning times or at night she usually does it. It's kind of funny because she makes a silly noise and bites them. She has never whined though while doing it. I hope it's just because she's bored and not ticks or something. Good luck.


----------

